
Rejection forced the creation of Google - toffer
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2007/06/rejection-forced-creation-of-google.html
======
davidw
Perhaps rejection also forced the creation of a slew of other companies no one
has ever heard of because they went nowhere;-)

~~~
byrneseyeview
Rejection increases volatility. Or, since 'rejection' is what happens when you
don't apply, you can restate it as: 'Acceptance' is a progressive tax on
brilliance; no matter how plodding you are, you can probably find someone to
pay you for showing up 9-to-5 -- but if you're brilliant and you want to
capture even 1% of the wealth you create, you'd better accept the risk of
working for yourself.

------
gyro_robo
They even offered it to Yahoo! I think some of the biggest favors we get turn
out to be the rejections.

